# Supermoto Racing



## jeph (Jul 23, 2010)

Went supermoto racing last weekend and after my main I took off my gear and ran out and took some pictures.  Here is what I got, let me know what you think.

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## CNCO (Jul 24, 2010)

its a shame that supermoto racing lost its sponsors. its the best type of racing in my opinion. i live in ct and two years ago i saw the ama at stafford. good shots, keep it going!


----------



## Rekd (Jul 24, 2010)

The picts don't pop, they're not super crisp, they're not terrible. Some good motion blurr. 1 is cropped too wide, 2 is not real interesting. 3 looks good and 4 is, interesting.

Not bad for a racer! :lmao:

On #4, is he about to hi-side? I've never ridden supermoto, but I've ridden everything else in the last 35 years and the only times I've seen someone leaning the other direction like that and it was either a n00bie afraid to lean or a bike about to either wash out or hi-side.


----------



## jeph (Jul 27, 2010)

Rekd said:


> On #4, is he about to hi-side? I've never ridden supermoto, but I've ridden everything else in the last 35 years and the only times I've seen someone leaning the other direction like that and it was either a n00bie afraid to lean or a bike about to either wash out or hi-side.


 
That guy is pretty fast.  Supermoto is a little different from other tarmac based racing.  When you lean the dirt bike style bike over is really gets around the corner and you can better control a slide.  It also helps that the bike is only 250 lbs.  If youre in San Diego on the 15th of Aug you should swing by Qualcomm for the next race.  I'm #42 and could use some good pics!


----------



## Rekd (Jul 27, 2010)

I've added it to my calendar. I'll let you know if I make it down there. :thumbup:


----------



## Rekd (Aug 10, 2010)

Check yer PM


----------

